# I should introduce my self!



## iownadonkeyfarm (Apr 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

My name is Jody Elliott. I am 27 years old and live in La Vernia Texas. I breed and raise registered Miniature donkeys and I have been raising them for a little over five years now. I have 11 jennys and 1 jack. My goal in breeding the Miniature Donkeys is to breed for healthy, quality, and loving dark spotted Miniature Donkeys for show or pleasure. I have not yet started showing my self.. but I am planning to start in the near future! In the last five years I have just been building my herd and now I think I am where I need to be. Anyway... I am looking forward chatting with all on the donkey forum!

- Jody Elliott


----------



## StarWish (Apr 24, 2004)

Welcome, Jody! I LOVE your baby's picture!! We are currently awaiting a baby...our first mini donkey foal. We live in NM and have mini horses, 2 riding mules, a Haflinger and recently added the mini donks.

There are some very nice, knowlegeable people on this forum and it sounds like you will be helpful to those of us who are new to this.

Colleen/StarWish


----------



## iownadonkeyfarm (Apr 24, 2004)

Thank you collen.... and congrats on your up coming foal! There is nothing cuter then a baby donkey! The picture of the baby is Iowna Donkey Farms Solaris. That picture won Equine of the month on Equusite.com for the month of December. You can see all of my other donkeys on my website http://IownaDonkryFarm.com Send pictures of your new baby when he/she arrives!!

~ Jody Elliott


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi There Jody and WELCOME to the forum, form Wisconsin. Its always great to have someone new join us. We have mini horses, mini donkys, a standard donkey, Arabians, and a Saddlebred. I had my first mini hinny born last summer (he is on ths forum..Winter fun, and a newborn pic of him and Ella ) anxiously awaiting for another addition. Your right those LOOOOOONG ears are just irresistible! Corinne


----------



## iownadonkeyfarm (Apr 24, 2004)

Thank you Corinne... I am glad to be on the list! Do you breed for miniature mules too? I have a friend that raises miniature horses and she wants to breed on of her mares to my jack, No Le' Asse'. He has NEVER bred a mare... so I am wondering how accepting he will be to breeding a mare. I guess one way to find out is to try it! Do you have any suggestions for our first mare breeding experience?


----------



## virginia (Apr 24, 2004)

Ji Jody

Glad you made it to our Forum. Welcome. Texas is doing great but he may be a bit sore on Monday. He's getting gelded and none too soon. He's making eyes at my fillies. LOL

Ginny StP


----------



## iownadonkeyfarm (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Ginny!

It is great to hear from you and nice to hear that Texas is doing great... well except for his up coming surgery! How is he looking? Has he filled out? Esther, his breeder, had called me yesterday and had asked if I have heard how he was doing. You'll have to send me some pictures of him... I will have to print them out show Esther because she hasn't gotten computerized like the rest of us!

~ Jody Elliott


----------



## shminifancier (Apr 25, 2004)

Welcome Jody from another one of us that are in the "rust belt"~!! Wisc. At present I don't have a donk...But I did have one for 5 yrs up untill last fall when I traded him to get an Arabian mare hauled from Iowa, Well to make a long story short that mare did not work out and now I miss my "Charley" So next month there is a mini horse auction a few miles away and they sometimes run a donk or 2 throught the ring, and I am going to at that time see what is being offered..Or I may have to buy one from someplace else, But I am looking to get a yearling jack so I can spoil another opne like I did Charley, I would haul him in the back seat of my car rto McDonalds for french fries...He was even housebroken,,,yuppers..Well welcome aboard....Sam


----------



## iownadonkeyfarm (Apr 25, 2004)

Thanks Sam ~ That is awful that you traded your Charley and then the mare didn't work out. I do hope you find another Charley to love!!

~ Jody Elliott


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Jody, I have had so many ppl email me about breeding hinnys, I would have to say ..its the luck of the draw getting a stallion who will bred a mare, few will willingly, but it seems like the majority want nothing to do with the jenny. However, it does seem like if you reverse this cross, and breed for mules...jacks settle mares much more easily. Let us know how your first breeding goes, and GOOD LUCK! Corinne


----------



## minimule (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey,

Welcome to the forum. I breed for miniature mules. My Jack loves the mares. He won't touch a jenny though. We tried last year and all he wanted to do was fight with her but she was a maiden and wasn't sure how to react.

My friends got some mini jennys that have experience so we MAY try again. That will be totally up to them.


----------



## iownadonkeyfarm (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks Minimule... I was on your site yesterday and you have some beautiful minature mules! Those babies make me want to get a mare of my own! But, I want to see if my jack would even breed a mare!

~ Jody Elliott


----------



## iownadonkeyfarm (Apr 26, 2004)

I will let you know how it goes Corinne! Course the friend of mine that has miniature horses has been saying that she wants to breed one of her mares to my jack for 2 years now and it hasn't happened yet! She has one mare that she has trouble getting bred... she said that sure enough she would breed her to a donkey and she would probably get pregnant on the first try! lol I guess we'll find out one of these days!

~ Jody Elliott


----------



## minimule (Apr 26, 2004)

I've actually heard that if you have a mare that won't settle with a stallion, breed her to a donkey and you will get a foal. I haven't tried it yet but if my last "preggo"mare isn't really, we will breed her to Kilroy and find out.


----------



## iownadonkeyfarm (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks! I will pass this info to the friend of mine!

~ Jody Elliott


----------

